# Crossing the border . US to Canada and back or visa versa .



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

Off hand , does anyone know the situation ? I just googled this and found lots of mixed information on the subject . I do have a family member up in Toronto ( son ) that has been there for just over 4 months , and I'm more than ready for a road trip .


----------



## DavidR8 (May 1, 2021)

To the best of my knowledge the border is closed except for essential business travel i.e. OTR transport.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

Yeah Dave . I'm reading all these exemptions they list but they're not real clear cut .


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

__





						COVID-19 Travel: Checklists for requirements and exemptions - Travel restrictions in Canada – Travel.gc.ca
					

Find out if you may be exempt from certain requirements when entering Canada during the pandemic.




					travel.gc.ca
				



Heard on the news they want to make it harder to cross than what is above.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

John O said:


> Heard on the news they want to make it harder to cross than what is above.


Yep John , that is the website I was trying to navigate until I got lost .  Kind of makes me just want to wait until they just open the border up once and for all .


----------



## BladesIIB (May 1, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Yeah Dave . I'm reading all these exemptions they list but they're not real clear cut .


If you qualify for an exemption there is still the quarantine phase you will need to deal with. My family is in BC and it is a strict 14 days. My understanding in Ontario is there is a required 3 days you have to pay for. Then still an expectation that you do the other 14 on your own. So plan an extra 14-17 days into your travel plans.


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

Talk was to make it the same as air travel, 3 day quarantine at a hotel of their choosing for only $2000 per person.
I have already cancelled the car show I go to in Detroit.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

OMG .  I think I'll just stop at New York .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

John O said:


> 3 day quarantine at a hotel of their choosing for only $2000 per person.


Is this US or Canadian $$$$ .  Either way , it's not gonna happen .


----------



## DavidR8 (May 1, 2021)

Yes I forgot about the quarantine period. 
Ontario is in bad shape right now.


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

Canadian, if you bring a bunch of stuff to sell to me it will cover the cost.


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

Toronto is in a hot spot now as well, about 1000 cases per day.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

Oh jeez . I'll have to get in touch with the boy an DIL later on tonight . On a side note ......................









						Diageo to scrap Guinness spin-off craft beer brand Hop House 13 | The Irish Post
					

THE GUINNESS spin-off beer brand Hop House 13 is reportedly set to be discontinued amid declining...




					www.irishpost.com
				




My DIL always brought me some of this down when she visited . I'll have to warn them to please stock up on this !


----------



## pdentrem (May 1, 2021)

There are some would like to close the border and there are others flaunting the rules.
People are using US taxis in Buffalo NY to get across. I see them coming and going all day.








						Canadian travelers exploit ‘land loophole’ by flying into Buffalo
					

CHEEKTOWAGA, N.Y. (WIVB) — More Canadian snowbirds are landing in Buffalo these days. It’s part of a travel loophole that’s boosting business at the Buffalo Niagara International Airport and …




					www.wivb.com
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-covid19-friday-april-30-ford-1.6008575
		

Pierre


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

How long will beer in cans last?
There are a few cases of it near me.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

John O said:


> How long will beer in cans last?


Not too long around my place ! 

I found this beer while in Ireland and loved it but we can't find it here . They were bringing some down from Toronto until they couldn't cross the border .


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

If it stores well I can p/u a few cases for you. when the border opens wife will want to see sister in Towson


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> There are some would like to close the border and there are others flaunting the rules.
> People are using US taxis in Buffalo NY to get across. I see them coming and going all day.



I travel I 81 up and back to Upstate NY alot and see many many Canadian tags heading south for the winter . Always wondered how they got back in while this pandemic was going on .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

John O said:


> If it stores well I can p/u a few cases for you. when the border opens wife will want to see sister in Towson


Ooooooooh Yeah !  I'm in Towson now !


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

Friend of mine are staying south till the border opens again


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

You can visit her sister, and I can visit your son.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

This whole thing is quite the royal PITA . I guess they have to do what they have to do though and we'll get thru it sooner or later .


----------



## John O (May 1, 2021)

Hopefully soon.


----------



## pdentrem (May 1, 2021)

Once we get the vaccination rate up to 70% things will get better, we are around 34% currently. I am hoping by July. Haven’t see dad since December 2019. We do video calls when my sister goes over. She is his primary care person and has been vaccinated at the same time he was. He being 90 is in high risk, and I live 6 hours away. Been long time.
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2021)

7  hour trip for me to Toronto . It takes me longer to get to my place In the Adirondacks ! 



			https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Fallston,+Maryland/Toronto,+ON,+Canada/@41.5662393,-80.3630085,7z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x89c7df949896f39b:0xa31a61bd8991c66e!2m2!1d-76.4110732!2d39.5145515!1m5!1m1!1s0x89d4cb90d7c63ba5:0x323555502ab4c477!2m2!1d-79.3831843!2d43.653226
		


Was hoping to get up there and catch a Jays and O's game soon . They are living on Blue Jay Way next to the stadium .


----------



## silence dogood (May 2, 2021)

The U.S. and Canada once had the longest open border in the world.  All you had to do was show your driver's license.  It was common for people from BC to visit our area. Every single one of them were such nice people.  Now nothing for months.  So sad.


----------



## Aukai (May 2, 2021)

Kauai has had the lowest covid cases in the state(America), like 0 cases for weeks, since we opened up, we are having double digits a day now. Our local community wants to travel, and brings it home. 1 Travel case from a traveler, the rest from cabin fever types who "HAVE" to travel(deals), and bring it home. 1 grandmother among 7 family members who tested positive after 1 person wanted to travel inter island for fun, she was shipped out after contracting covid from them, and died. Now is not the time to go for it. Stay safe...


----------



## pdentrem (May 2, 2021)

You have a better chance to see the Blue Jays, as they are likely to be playing their games in Buffalo NY at Sahlen Field.
Pierre


----------



## pdentrem (May 5, 2021)

Just announced that the Blue Jays will play in Buffalo Sahlen Field starting first weekend of June. The Bisons will play in New Jersey.
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Hm...............................how did I recieve a Canadian flag on my avatar ?  I didn't change it .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Dave , did you do it ????????


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

WTH ? Now it's a USA flag !


----------



## DavidR8 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

I can't even find a place to make the changes let alone make them !


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2021)

I never saw it, are you sure Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

It's BAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKK !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I never saw it, are you sure Dave


Oh yeah ? Check it again !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

I swear I'm in Timonium Md . ( I think anyways )   Will says my IP address is showing Canada , how's this ?


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Edit ...............................I'm back home now . All this travelling is wearing me out !


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2021)

Double agent....


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Hey ! Now I'm back in Canada !  I'm a bit baffled !


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)

I saw it with my own eyes too. you are a double agent....
It's like Amazon, if you talk about it it registers it for you.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I saw it with my own eyes too. you are a double agent....


Look at it now !   A minute ago was back in the US , now I'm north of the border that quick !


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)

Say," I am AMERICAN", maybe it will change back.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Say," I am AMERICAN", maybe it will change back.


LMAO ! Hey , wonder if we can ship a mill from Canada cheaper than the US ?


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)

Not with the duties


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Not with the duties


Well , don't worry about it , I'm now back in the US . 

Edit .......................now I'm not ! WTH is going on here ?


----------



## aliva (May 7, 2021)

Just live with it , everyone wants to be Canadian at some point.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2022)

Daughter is flying up to Toronto today to visit my son and DIL .Staying for a week then all 3 are driving down here for a week . Bringing another new dog into the mix , should be interesting .   Maybe I'll put a bug into my son's ear to bring me down a few more Hop House beverages .


----------



## John O (May 12, 2022)

Each can bring a 24, should keep you good for a few days


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2022)

John O said:


> Each can bring a 24, should keep you good for a few days


I AM getting my taste buds back !


----------



## Jim F (May 13, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I AM getting my taste buds back !


I wish I was.........


----------



## Jim F (May 13, 2022)

aliva said:


> Just live with it , everyone wants to be Canadian at some point.


No, not really......


----------



## mmcmdl (May 14, 2022)

So I was informed that everyone was going to visit the aquarium up in Toronto after they made a stop at the " weed shop " . WTH is a weed shop I asked ?  I told them that if they had waited a week , they could've used the trimmer down here and they would have weed for life !  I have a few tools , but I DO have tons of weeds . I should've known , I could be selling my weeds and could be retired by the end of July .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 20, 2022)

The kiddies are on the road coming home along with Oscar , their new pup .   It'll be an interesting weekend for sure .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 20, 2022)

Daughter just called and they are in Williamsport and pulling out now . I tried to get ahold of Jim F to let him know .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 20, 2022)

So  I did get ahold of Jim . He said they probably just rode by his place .   Small world .


----------

